# (SM, Empire) For (CSM, Gaurd, WOC, Vampires)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So I am clearing out the various models I never plan on using in a actual armies. Note: I want to primarily focus on trading finished or assembled models for models still on the sprue.


----------

